# DOWNTIME @ 1pm



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

UK-M will be offline at 1pm whilst I reboot the server and setup an exciting new feature 

The update should only take 10 mins.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

yey new feature!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

im guessing its to do with the new mystery 'mentioned posts' and 'tagged threads' thats appeared underneath avi's? :whistling:


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I may as well do some actual work for the 10 mins I guess.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

looks like work it is then @ 1pm.....


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Lorian said:


> UK-M will be offline at 1pm whilst I reboot the server and setup an exciting new feature
> 
> .


So my stealthy hidden webcam in the female gym changing rooms idea was okayed?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

If i commit suicide between 13:00-13:10 hours then i hope you know you're liable for this UKM.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the little notice we get about the down time at the top of the page.

Rather than starting another topic I'll just make a quick suggestion in here:

When you select the image button a dialogue box pops up and asks if I want to upload from my PC, or if I press the other tab I can paste a URL. I use the links from other sites more than I use the upload from PC so could you swap the tabs around? One less click  Assuming of course that the majority of people do what I do....


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Al n said:


> Well I may as well do some actual work for the 10 mins I guess.


Don't talk crazy lads, I know this is a difficult time for all concerned, but for instances like this, they invented something called 'lunch time'


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

... and we're back


----------

